# Holster from Simply Rugged



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ordered this, a belt and a two mag ammo pouch from Simply Rugged. John of KDM Cans suggested I try their holsters, saying they are great quality working holsters and not Sunday-go-to-church holsters. I disagree. I'd wear it to church or anywhere else.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Nice looking rig!

If you ever need a good conceal for a 1911 Don Hume makes a high riding OSWB conceal rig that hides a full size 1911 real nice I use one.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Nice looking rig!
> 
> If you ever need a good conceal for a 1911 Don Hume makes a high riding OSWB conceal rig that hides a full size 1911 real nice I use one.


https://www.donhume.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=67_353

Nice looking holsters. Thinking one for my 709 Slim would be a good idea!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> https://www.donhume.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=67_353
> 
> Nice looking holsters. Thinking one for my 709 Slim would be a good idea!


This is the one I use in black for southpaw. https://www.donhume.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=67_352_103&products_id=44










The big hunk of leather that rides on the skin covers the locked and cocked hammer of the 1911 so no discomfort at all.
Good company good service. I've bought 3 of their holsters and a spare mag holder for my M&P .40C


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Denton said:


> https://www.donhume.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=67_353
> 
> Nice looking holsters. Thinking one for my 709 Slim would be a good idea!


How's that 709 slim treatin ya? I found one on armslist for 225....tempting!


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Holsters looks nice, but I won't touch one without some kind of retention strap. I have seen way to many people with empty holsters and guns laying on the ground after a short scuffle or similar event. Once had a concealed carrier lose his handgun after slipping and falling on a wet floor at the grocery store. Little 38 snubby slide across the floor and under a shelving system. Holster was a very nice Galco leather open top with adjustable retention screw set very tight.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

patrioteer said:


> Holsters looks nice, but I won't touch one without some kind of retention strap. I have seen way to many people with empty holsters and guns laying on the ground after a short scuffle or similar event. Once had a concealed carrier lose his handgun after slipping and falling on a wet floor at the grocery store. Little 38 snubby slide across the floor and under a shelving system. Holster was a very nice Galco leather open top with adjustable retention screw set very tight.


Absolutely no retention strap or Serpas for me.

Mine are snug enought to do summer salts.
There will be no scuffle with me I'm to old to fight and to slow to fumble with retention straps.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

hawgrider said:


> Absolutely no retention strap or Serpas for me.
> 
> Mine are snug enought to do summer salts.
> There will be no scuffle with me I'm to old to fight and to slow to fumble with retention straps.


I agree with you on the serpas, horrible design. Almost as bad as fobus and nylon holsters. But that guy who lost his snubby said he was 100% convinced his gun was tightly locked into his holster too. I used to teach weapon retention classes and always loved showing people how easy it was to snatch a gun or have it come out of a tight fitting holster. They always seemed shocked. Almost all of them ended up shopping for a new holster.

As far as that scuffle goes, it's not always up to you. Bad guys don't tend to just walk up to you face to face and ask for your wallet. They usually attack you from behind.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

patrioteer said:


> Holsters looks nice, but I won't touch one without some kind of retention strap. I have seen way to many people with empty holsters and guns laying on the ground after a short scuffle or similar event. Once had a concealed carrier lose his handgun after slipping and falling on a wet floor at the grocery store. Little 38 snubby slide across the floor and under a shelving system. Holster was a very nice Galco leather open top with adjustable retention screw set very tight.


I assure you, Conor McGregor could wipe the floor with me and the handgun wouldn't fall out.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

jim-henscheli said:


> How's that 709 slim treatin ya? I found one on armslist for 225....tempting!


I am still happy with it.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

patrioteer said:


> I agree with you on the serpas, horrible design. Almost as bad as fobus and nylon holsters. But that guy who lost his snubby said he was 100% convinced his gun was tightly locked into his holster too. I used to teach weapon retention classes and always loved showing people how easy it was to snatch a gun or have it come out of a tight fitting holster. They always seemed shocked. Almost all of them ended up shopping for a new holster.
> 
> As far as that scuffle goes, it's not always up to you. Bad guys don't tend to just walk up to you face to face and ask for your wallet. They usually attack you from behind.


My head is on a swivel always. I can't be snuck up on with my 6th sense super ninja powers.


----------

